# The Bell System: Sending Bells and Collectibles to Another User (Updated for TBT 3.0)



## oath2order

*Sending Bells to Another User*​
For information on what exactly TBT Bells are, please see this page.

This guide will explain to you how you can send TBT Bells or collectibles to another user in exchange for goods and services!

This section of the guide will explain to you how you can send TBT Bells to another user in exchange for collectibles or other goods.


From the forum main page, click on the option for "Shop".







From here, click on the option for "Bells: ###".






You will now receive a new pop-up that looks like the following. Click the "Donate" button.






From here, you will have the option to fill in the following fields. The "User name" should be who you donate to. This field will autofill to help find your user, and shows the avatar of each user to make it somewhat easier. The "Amount" should be however many Bells you are sending to the other user. The "Message" field is optional.











Click the "Donate" button when you are ready to send. You will receive an Alert once you have sent the Bells. Your recipient will also receive an Alert notifying them of what you sent. If you send a message, it will be displayed alongside it.













*If you have any questions about this, or any suggestions on how to improve this guide, please ask!*


----------



## oath2order

*Sending Collectibles to Another User: From Your Inventory*​
This section of the guide will explain to you how you can send collectibles from your inventory to another user in exchange for TBT Bells or other goods.


From the forum main page, click the option for the "Shop".






Click the word "Inventory".






This will take you to your entire inventory of TBT Collectibles and Add-ons. Locate the item you want to gift someone. Click the word "Gift".







You will now receive a new pop-up that looks like the following. From here, you will have the option to fill in the following fields. The "Recipient" should be who you donate to. This field will autofill to help find your user, and shows the avatar of each user to make it somewhat easier. The "Message" field is optional.











Click "Gift" when you are ready to send. Unlike with Bells, you *will not *receive an alert. Your recipient will receive an Alert notifying them of what you sent. If you send a message, it will be displayed alongside it.








*If you have any questions about this, or any suggestions on how to improve this guide, please ask!*


----------



## oath2order

*Sending Collectibles to Another User: Direct-From-Shop*​
This section of the guide will explain to you how you can send collectibles from the Shop to another user in exchange for TBT Bells or other goods.


From the forum main page, click the option for the "Shop".






Click the word "Shop".






Search through the Shop to find the collectible you wish to purchase. Click "Purchase for ## Bells". The following pop-up should show up. Click the "This item is a gift" box.






The pop-up will change to look like the following. From here, you will have the option to fill in the following fields. The "Recipient" should be who you donate to. This field will autofill to help find your user, and shows the avatar of each user to make it somewhat easier. The "Message" field is optional.












Click "Add to cart". The item is *not* sent yet. On the left side of the Shop, click "View Cart / Checkout".






The screen now looks as follows. You may change gift options here if you made a mistake, change how many items you wish to send, delete the gift entirely, or change it into a purchase for yourself.






Click "Purchase" when you are ready to send. Unlike with Bells, you *will not *receive an alert. Your recipient will receive an Alert notifying them of what you sent. If you send a message, it will be displayed alongside it.








*If you have any questions about this, or any suggestions on how to improve this guide, please ask!*


----------



## oath2order

*Credits*​
Thank you to the following users for their assistance with the writing and construction of this guide.

@Prof Gallows for his assistance with the TBT 2.0 version of the guide.

@MapleSilver for their assistance with the TBT 3.0 version of the guide for sending Bells.

@Mary for their assistance with the TBT 3.0 version of the guide for sending Collectibles.

@pandapples for their assistance with locking and unlocking the thread when updating the guide for TBT 3.0.



*If you have any questions about this, or any suggestions on how to improve this guide, please ask!*


----------

